# New method of torture



## donald1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Today I was reading a history book and it was undeniably "go get a gun...  Better make it a shotgun...  12 guage " whenever someone commits a crime the punishment is either the death penalty or read this 932 pg volume of modern literature (twice) :readrules


----------



## granfire (Sep 23, 2013)

and I thought it was watching the 'new' Miley Cyrus perform....

:lfao:


----------



## Takai (Sep 23, 2013)

granfire said:


> and I thought it was watching the 'new' Miley Cyrus perform....
> 
> :lfao:



That one gets my vote.


----------

